# 3 חודשים אחרי- זה מגיע.. הקרדיטים שלנו



## E o S (22/6/13)

3 חודשים אחרי- זה מגיע.. הקרדיטים שלנו 
אז קצת הרבה באיחור... מי שעוד זוכר אותי בתקופה מלפני החתונה 
אבל בהחלט לאות תודה לפורום המקסים הזה על התמיכה לקראת החתונה!

מקווה שאזכור הכל...

מזל טוב לכל המתחתנות!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

מי אנחנו 
שחר (25) ובעלי ינאי (27) גרים בכפ"ס.

הכרנו באינטרנט הוא שלח לי הודעה במקושרים (כמה ישן זה??) לפני כמעט 7 שנים ומאז... היסטוריה


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

משום מה לא עלתה תמונה


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
אז גמני עשיתי! היה מדהים ונפלא, חברה טובה ארגנה לי ובאו חברות טובות לבית של דודתי שפינתה לנו אותו, היה מצחיק ומהנה ביותר

(אגב אני לא אעלה תמונות של אנשים אחרים אלא רק שלנו אז סליחה אם התמונות לוקות בחסר...)


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

איפור ושיער 
עשיתי אצל איל חגי המקסים!!!
הוא הראשון שראיתי. ראיתי רק עוד אחת אחריו ופשוט ידעתי שאין מה להמשיך לחפש.
הוא היה מקצועי בטירוף, מרגיע, משרה אווירה נעימה, כל כך מדהים ומומלץ בטירוף. חברה שהמלצתי גם התחתנה אצלו והייתה מרוצה ביותר.
יש דיל שמתארגנים אצלו בסטודיו המקסים ברעננה, הוא מאפר ושיער עושה מישהי אחרת, זה טיפל'ה יותר יקר מרב אלה שבדקתי לפני הפגישות אבל שווה כל שקל.


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)




----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

שיער
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את יפית קורש הכרתי במסגרת הדיל עם איל, שניהם היו בפגישה הראשונה ויפית היתה מקצועית, מקסימה, מרגיעה והשיער בהחלט החזיק את האירוע


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

התוצאה הסופית


----------



## yeela10 (22/6/13)

איזה חיוך. איזה אושר 
ו... אפשר עוד כמה סיבות כדי לתת לנו עוד תמונות ?


----------



## אינקה14 (22/6/13)

מקסים!!!!!


----------



## Ruby Gem (22/6/13)

מקסים!!!


----------



## דנדוש152 (22/6/13)

איפור מקסים! 
את נראית כל כך זוהרת...


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

וואו תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כיף לשמוע!


----------



## ronitvas (24/6/13)

מקסים


----------



## Norma Desmond (24/6/13)

מקסימה!


----------



## Guronet (24/6/13)

מהממת! את נראית כמו בובה!


----------



## E o S (25/6/13)

איזה כיף הפרגון של כולן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

שמלה 
אז פה היתה סוגיה רצינית..

בהתחלה הזמנתי מהאינטרנט שמלה.
מה שקיבלתי היה מזעזע. שמלה של פורים שממש ממש לא מתאימה ולא רצינית. אני ממש ממש לא ממליצה לכל אלה שרוצות להזמין! הזמנתי מחנות שנראית רצינית ועם תגובות טובות ועדיין... ממש אכזבה.
אז חודשיים לפני החתונה אצתי לתופרת ליליאנה (מי שרוצה אתן את הטלפון בפרטי) בצורן והיא עשתה קסמים- בנינו ביחד את השמלה שבאמת רציתי- הכי פשוטה בעולם וממש זועקת "אני".


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (22/6/13)

אוהבת את החגורה השחורה!!! 
שמלה מקסימה ואת נראית מעולה!!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 היה לי ברור 
שיהיה משהו שחור בשמלה שלי, כי שחור זה כזה אני.
כולם הגיבו ממש יפה חוץ מהבוסית שלי שטענה שזה מזכיר לה אבל...

סתומה


----------



## yael s d (22/6/13)

באמת סתומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כי זה ממש יפה ומיוחד!

וגם אני מאוד אהבתי את הרעיון של מספרי השולחן


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

תודה


----------



## Ruby Gem (22/6/13)

איזה שמלה יפה! 
ממש אהבתי את החגורה השחורה, זה נותן טוויסט לשמלה.


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

תודה


----------



## ani4ka4 (23/6/13)

יפיפיה!


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

ממש מתאימה לך!


----------



## hagaraf (23/6/13)

את נראית נפלא!


----------



## yael rosen (24/6/13)

נהדרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
השחור של החגורה עם הצבע של הפרחים הולך נפלא
ואת נראית פשוט -


----------



## E o S (24/6/13)

קרעת אותי...
תודה רבה אני מסמיקה


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

נעליים 
את הנעליים קניתי אצל רוני קנטור.

כחולת נעליים היה לי ממש ממש קשה למצוא זוג שאהבתי. על כולם עברתי והסתכלתי באדישות

אלה עשו לי משהו בלב. הלכתי לחנות בתל אביב, מדדתי וקניתי לא אגיד ששרדתי איתם כל הערב.. אבל מרב ההתרגשות שרדתי יותר ממה שחשבתי שאצליח (בתור אחת שלא רגילה על עקבים). 
למי שמחפשת נעלי נוחות בלבד הן לא הכי מומלצות אבל הן יפות נורא


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)




----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

חה! יש לנו אותן נעליים )) 
מהממות!
ואכן לא נוחות מי יודע מה...


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

חליפת חתן 
בעלי היקר נורא חשש מחליפות...
פולגת היה המקום השני שמדדנו. היה קצת מעל התקציב אבל ממש אהבנו


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

האמר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז היה לנו האמר שליווה אותנו במהלך היום. 
חייבת להגיד שזו היתה מתנה ולא היינו מוציאים כסף על הדבר הזה סתם ככה, אבל בהחלט זה היה מגניב, גימיק נחמד ומצטלם יפה

טל מוסאי- האמר לימוזין למי שמתעניין.


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

צילום 
אז לדוד שלי יש חברת צילום שהיא מוכרת מאוד בצפון בעיקר- "הלד צילום".

אז כמובן שרק הם צילמו אותנו...
יצא תמונות יפות, חיפשתי שיהיה יפה ורומנטי אבל עם טוויסט 
נראה לי שהלך להם...


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)




----------



## E o S (22/6/13)




----------



## E o S (22/6/13)




----------



## FayeV (22/6/13)

איזו תמונה יפה! 
מאוד מאוד אהבתי את השמלה עם החגורה השחורה, והשיער\איפור!
אני גם שמחה שהסיכון שלקחתם על אולם לא מוכר השתלם.
תודה רבה על השיתוף!


----------



## yael rosen (24/6/13)

תמוננה מסרט ישן 
מהמם


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)




----------



## shirpan (22/6/13)

תמונה קסומה!! 
אני כל כך אוהבת תמונות עם עצים!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גמני נורא אוהבת אותה


----------



## ronitvas (24/6/13)

אני חושבת שכבר ראיתי את התמונה הזאת... 
אבל זה לא אומר שהחיוך לא מרוח לי על הפרצוף כבר שעתיים


----------



## E o S (25/6/13)

איפה ראית את התמונה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואני לא אשכח את הסיטואציה, פגשנו באמצע הצילומים חבורת של ברסלבים שהתחילו לרקוד סביבנו ולשמוח, היה ממש מצחיק


----------



## ronitvas (25/6/13)

אין לי מושג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני כל היום "מסתובבת" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תמונה גדולה!!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

המקום 
התחתנו בגלריה באם הדרך
התלבטנו בין זה לבין הגן השקוף ובסוף זה נבחר לאחר לבטים רבים.
בסך הכל היינו מאוד מאוד מרוצים. יש סעיף של האוכל שאפרט בהודעה הבאה אבל כל הצוות באמת היה מקסים ועוזר, היה מקצועי למרות שהמקום יחסית חדש (לדעתי עוד לא שנה).
למקום יש באמת אווירה של גלריה ולא עוד גן אירועים סטנדרטי ושגרתי. הוא נמצא ממש בצמוד לקניון אם הדרך ויש אווירה יותר אורבנית ובעיני מגניבה.
ביום החתונה באמת הרגשנו שדאגנו לנו והכל תקתק בסה"כ.

היתה לנו התלבטות האם לחתום איתם כי כשחתמנו איתם הם היו רק כמה חודשים ועוד לא ממש עשו חתונות אלא אירועים אחרים והיו ממש בהתחלה. חשבנו שבגלל שזה מקום חדש אולי הם לא מנוסים אבל בגלל זה המחירים היו בהתאם. בסוף הלכנו עם המחיר (היום הם כבר העלו אותו לדעתי) ויצא לנו שווה כך שאם אתם מתלבטות בגלל שמצאתם מקום יחסית חדש תלכו על זה כי המטרה שלהם זה לעשות רושם ראשוני והם יוצאים מגדרם כדי שהאירוע יילך טוב


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

האוכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי חייבת להפריד כי אמנם זה היה הקייטרינג של המקום אבל ההתנהלות מול מנהל הקייטרינג של הגלריה היתה ממש קשה.
מלכתחילה הייתי חייבת לחפש מקום חלבי, כיוון שהחתונה של היתה חלבית.
מנהל הקייטרינג בהתחלה בנה איתנו תפריט, ואחרי שחתמנו וגם עשינו טעימות היתה התנהלות הפכפכה, חזר בו מדברים שאמר וטען שלא הבטיח דברים שהבטיח, היה נזכר ברגע האחרון בכל מיני דברים והייתי צריכה להזכיר לו דברים רבים. בתור כלה לחוצה, זה התמודדות ממש לא נחוצה.
היה חוסר מקצועיות משוועת. בסופו של דבר האוכל היה בסדר והכל היה טעים אבל גם היתה בעיה עם הקפה.
בקיצור, למי שמתחתנת שם הייתי ממליצה אולי לנסות לעבוד עם קייטרינג אחר או להיות ממש עם היד על הדופק עם מנהל הקייטרינג הנוכחי.


----------



## ויקי123 (22/6/13)

שאלה בקשר לחלבי בערב 
אנחנו גם מתכננים חתונה צמחונית ואני מתלבטת האם מתאים אירוע ערב צמחוני. אני כעקרון מעדיפה ערב כי יש את כל היום להתארגן ברוגע, אין מגבלת שבת ואנשים יותר משוחררים אבל אני לא יודעת עד כמה זה יתאים לאנשים לאכול צמחוני בערב ואולי עדיף שהחתונה תהיה בשישי בצהריים. היתה לכם את ההתלבטות הזאת או שזו רק אני?


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

היתה לנו את ההתלבטות הזו 
שלנו היתה חתונת ערב והיה מקסים ומאוד מתאים לאירוע הכללי של החתונה שהיתה לא "סטנדרטי".
אני גם רציתי את כל היום להתארגן, ובמיוחד שזה היה במרץ והיה צריך לעשות את החופה שיא המוקדם ולכן זה נקבע.
לא נשמעו תלונות חוץ מדוד אחד של ינאי שטען שלא היה מספיק אוכל. כולם שיבחו ואהבו את הרעיון והשינוי המרענן...


----------



## ויקי123 (22/6/13)

טוב לדעת 
זה אחד החששות שלי... ושכחתי, מזל טוב!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

חופה- צהר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התחתנו עם צהר. אני מאוד מאוד מאוד מאווווד ממליצה.
בתור זוג שממש חשש מזה, שנינו חילונים גמורים וכמעט וויתרנו על הרעיון של להתחתן ברבנות, היה מאוד קל ונוח לעבוד מולם. הם נותנים שירות יוצא מן הכלל, אדיב ונעים. 

הרב שלנו היה הרב נדב מיטב. היה בסה"כ בסדר. ביקשנו שתהיה חופה קצרה וקולעת ללא הארכות מייגעות או בדיחות מיותרות וכך היה בסופו של דבר.

היה קצר וקולע, ומרגש


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

הדיג'יי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הדיג'יי שלנו אסף אורטל- דיג'יי זרחי היה בדיל עם האולם אבל ממש לא הרגשנו כאילו הוא מתייחס אלינו בתור דיל.
הוא היה מקסים, מקצועי, ישר קולט עניינים והבין ותנו מאוד. הוא מאוד מכוון לזוג, שומע את רצונותיו ומנווט עצמו על פיהם ולא כופה עלינו את הטעם שלו. 
אמרנו שאנחנו פחות מתחברים למוזיקה מזרחית והוא ממש התחשב ולא שם ובכל זאת הוא קרא את הקהל ועשה מסיבה נהדרת!
היה כיף בטירוף וכולם אמרו שהיתה מוזיקה מרעננת לשם שינוי


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

(מה אין תגובות על כל מה שהעליתי?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
בעלי הגאון בנה לנו תוכנה שהאורחים ירשמו ברכות והאולם פתח מסך וראו את כל מה שרשמו לנו, היה ממש חמוד


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

בעעע תפוז


----------



## Raspail (22/6/13)

מגניב!!! 
בעל מוכשר!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

מספרי שולחן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רציתי לעשות משהו נחמד ועשינו לנו מספרי שולחן מצחיקים עם תמונות שלנו בכל מיני רקעים הזויים של דברים שאנחנו אוהבים.
אז היינו ברקע של הירח, ברקע של מלך האריות, ברקע של פקמן ועוד..


----------



## song4me (22/6/13)

רעיון אדיר!


----------



## Bobbachka (22/6/13)

רעיון מדליק!!!


----------



## shirpan (22/6/13)

פשוט רעיון מעלף!! 
כל הכבוד!!


----------



## HadarGulash (22/6/13)

אהבתי!!! 
מעניין... אני יודעת שאני אני הייתי בחתונה הייתי עוברת שולחן שולחן כדי לראות ה-כ-ל!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 זה מה שעשו חחח...


----------



## נעמה פנימה (22/6/13)

מגניב גם אנחנו עושים את זה אבל לא אם רקעים


----------



## coffeetoffy (22/6/13)

אדיר!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (23/6/13)

מגניב! גם אנחנו רוצים לעשות משהו דומה


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

איזה רעיון יפה!


----------



## pipidi (23/6/13)

מדליק ומצחיק! אהבתי


----------



## Norma Desmond (24/6/13)

איזה רעיון מגניב! אהבתי מאוד


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

וזהו נראה לי...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם מישהי רוצה לשאול משהו היא מוזמנת

כנראה שבגלל שעברו 3 חודשים הדברים פחות טריים ויש לי פחות על מה להרחיב, אבל אני בטוחה שבמהלך הארגונים ומיד אחרי החתונה כל הדברים האלה העסיקו אותי יותר, אז בנות- אל תחכו עם הקרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אעאעאעעעע.. זה העלה לי זכרונות נעימים והייתי רוצה שהכל יקרה שוב, זה עבר כל כך מהר!

שיהיה לילה טוב לכולן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(שתי תמונות אחרונות לסוף....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

קצת מהריקודים


----------



## HadarGulash (22/6/13)

תמונה מדהימה!!!


----------



## דנדוש152 (22/6/13)

איזו תמונה מרגשת


----------



## Raspail (22/6/13)

איזה מרגשים אתם! 
קרדיטים נהדרים וכיפים!
את יפייפיה והשמלה שלך פשוט הורסת! ממש אהבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ההזמנה מתוקה ובכלל הכל נראה מקסים, המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## E o S (24/6/13)

תודה רבה רבה))


----------



## yael rosen (24/6/13)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אני מתה על הגישה שלכם, הנינוחה, השלווה, ואין לי ספק שגם בתוך זוגיות שלכם אתם יודעים לקחת דברים בפרופורציות ולהנות וגם לעמוד על העקרונות שלכם. אני מאוד מאוד מאוד מאוד מאוד אוהבת חתונות צמחוניות ושמחה לשמוע שהלכתם על זה. מהתמונות נראה שפשוט נהנתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 וזה הכי טוב בעולם.
תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים ונשאר לי רק לאחל לכם חיי נישואים מלאים, אוהבים ושותפות אמיתית לדרך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 מזל טוב


----------



## E o S (24/6/13)

תודה רבה רבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
איזה כיף כל הפרגון והאהבה בפורום הזה))

המון המון תודה על המילים החות


----------



## ronitvas (24/6/13)

תודה על הקרדיטים המקסימים 
אני מקווה שהחיים שלכם ממשיכים להתנהל באותה אוירה שהחתונה הייתה.
למרות שאמרת שהיית כלה לחוצה, אני דווקא הרגשתי בטחון ועוצמתיות - מהבחירות, מההתנהלות ומאופי האירוע.
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים, אוהבים ומאושרים


----------



## E o S (25/6/13)

תודה רבה על המילים היפות


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אחותי, נראה לי רק אנחנו פה 
הכל נראה פשוט מדהים!
השמלה שלך מעלפת... כמה פשוטה ככה יפה!

שיהיה מזל טוב, ואני עוקבת אחריך בין קרדיט אחד למשנהו, אל דאגה!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

אכן רק אנחנו פה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
יום שישי ב3 בלילה... מה אנחנו מצפות!

תודה רבה, גם הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים ומצחיקים! מזל טוב!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

מנגו חצוף הזכירה לי- שכחתי את ההזמנה!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

והצד השני 
קצת מצונזר ללא שמות ההורים והטלפונים אבל הבנתן את העניין


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

הדפסנו בכפר סבא 
בקניון הדפוס

המחיר זול, אבל השירות סביר + הזמן שהבטיחו שזה יהיה מוכן קצת התעכב אבל הכל עבר בשלום.


----------



## afrikana (23/6/13)

מקסים מקסים מקסים בקטע אחר! 
ההורים לא חטפו שב"ץ?


----------



## E o S (24/6/13)

לא אגיד שלא היו הערות.. 
אבל די עשינו מה שאנחנו רוצים בחתונה הזו, למרות הנסיום להתערב, אז בשלב של ההזמנות הם די ויתרו..


----------



## Uma will kill bill (23/6/13)

אווווו, איזה חמוד!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

שכחתי את הטבעות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מעניין מה עוד אני אשכח ואעלה אח"כ..











בכל מקרה, קנינו בג'קסון והיה זול בטירוף כי שנינו רצינו משהו ממש פשוט


----------



## ani4ka4 (23/6/13)

נראה נהדר, שיהיה במזל טוב


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

מזל טוב! 
השמלה שלך ממש מתאימה ומחמיאה לך, נראה שבאמת חיכתה לך....

נראה שהיה שמח וההזמנה ממש טובה - אהבתי


----------

